# Recommendations for a good motorised slider MIDI keyboard?



## ScotDP1970 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi folks,

The mod wheel on my old m-Audio Keystation 61es has packed in. As I was soon going to buy a MIDI controller with motorised faders anyway, I figured I’d invest in a new keyboard that combines everything.

Can you recommend a good semi-weighted aftertouch keyboard that has motorised sliders? I’ve found two for $500: the Nektar Panama P6, and the Behringer Motor 61. I rather fancied the Novation Impulse 61, but its sliders aren’t motorised.

Your thoughts?

Thank you,
Scot.


----------



## cpaf (Oct 18, 2018)

As far as I know those two really are your options, though it might be just as cheap to buy a separate slider controller like the Presonus faderport 8 and the Behringer x-touch with 8 faders.

If I had to pick between the two keyboards you mention I'd pick the panorama. But again you could just by a single fader unit like the x-touch one and the new faderport !


----------



## msorrels (Oct 19, 2018)

I have the Behringer Motor 61. It ticked all the checkboxes for me when I went to upgrade my very, very old keyboard. The motors are very cool at first, but truthfully after awhile you mostly just want to turn them off. They can be pretty loud and annoying. By having everything hitched to the Mackie protocol though, the entire keyboard is kind of just missing awesome. I think with some time and effort you could control it using MIDI directly but that's left as an exercise for the reader. Something I haven't bothered to do. As a result all those faders end up being track volume controls and not usable by Kontakt or softsynths. I also really hate the tempo switch that blinks at 120bpm. You can change the tempo but you can't turn it off. Which seems insane to me. 

The keyboard isn't bad, but the keys aren't as high quality as I had hoped. I don't really play so it's kind of hard for me to "really" judge but they have a slight hollow/plastic echo sometimes depending on how you play them. Better than the Impulse 61 keys I'd played with at Guitar Center but not quite as awesome as their specs might lead you to believe. I think if I had the ability to test it/try it I suspect I would have kept looking. For the price it's a bargain, but I'd bet if I were very serious player I'd find it lacking.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 20, 2018)

The Dexibell Vivo S9 has the integrated motorized faders, and other handy controls.

Here is the link: 
http://www.dexibell.com/prodotto/vivo-s9/?lang=en

And it’s insanely expensive.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Oct 21, 2018)

ScotDP1970 said:


> I’ve found two for $500: the Nektar Panama P6, and the Behringer Motor 61. I rather fancied the Novation Impulse 61, but its sliders aren’t motorised.


-panorama 61: although it has a good integration with various DAW’s its keybed isn’t very good unfortunately.
- I use the Novation Impulse 61 for longer now and its the most satisfactory I had so far: fairly good keybed, the MIDI integration is stable and quickly accesible, however I don’t use their ‘overlay’ software. I use it as is and that works fine for me. 
- behringer I don’t know, but member msorrels already gave you his view on it.

good luck with the selection


----------

